# 2006 NAFMA Championships.



## James Miller (Jul 28, 2006)

I have been remiss in some of my duties due to the remodeling in our school. This past May, Horizon Martial Arts (HMA) participated in the NAFMA National Championships in Philadelphia. I am proud to announce that Team Buffalo garnered 26 National titles. Team Buffalo was compromised mostly of members from HMA headed up by Datu Tim Hartman. 

What made this tournament unique was that, in addition to having the standard karate divisions, it also had special Modern Arnis divisions in hand and weapon forms, along with stick fighting. The Modern Arnis divisions were dominated by HMA members. Special congratulations to Datu Hartman who swept all three Modern Arnis events to become the 2006 Modern Arnis champion. 

   The 2007 championships will be in Atlantic City, Memorial Day weekend. The regional qualifiers are as follow:

Ohio State Championships
*Date:  *Saturday, August 12, 2006 
*Location: *Carlisle, OH
*Contact:* Jeff Adams 937-790-0574 or a_r_adams@msn.com

2006 NAFMA NJ State Martial Arts Championships
*Date:  *Saturday, September 23, 2006 
*Location: *Laurel, NJ 
*Contact:* Master Jose Torres 609-871-6000 or admin@teamtorres.org

New York State Martial Arts Championships
*Date:  *Saturday, October 14, 2006 
*Location: *Buffalo, NY
*Contact:* Datu Tim Hartman 716-675-0899 or admin@horizonma.com

For more information go to www.nafma.org


----------



## ricthedic (Aug 28, 2006)

CANT WE GET PAST THIS POST JUST REMOVE IT THIS CAN BE YOUR CHANCE TO SHOW THAT YOU KNOW WHATS RIGHT !!!!! YOU KNOW ALONG WITH EVERYONE ELSE AT THE OTHER SITES THAT I POSTED AT THIS IS NOT TRUE THEY KNOW AND ARE TALKING IT WONT STOP UNTIL YOU STOP YOUR SELF PROMOTION ON THIS SITE? IF THIS SITE IS FOR THE GOOD OF ALL MARTIAL-ARTS LIKE YOU SAY START RIGHT NOW  CHANGE YOUR PATH OR THE POWERS TO BE WILL DO IT FOR YOU, NOT A THREAT A TRUTH  GET OFF THE MOUNTAIN TOP ITS ABOUT TO BLOW SAVE YOUR SELF AND OTHERS MAKE THEM SEE THRU THE SMOKE AND MIRRORS COME BACK WE WILL FORGIVE WITH OPEN ARMS        RICK ARGENTI


----------



## Carol (Aug 28, 2006)

Ric the Dic, kill your capslock.

Datu Tim Hartman, who heads up Horizon Martial Arts as well as the World Modern Arnis Alliance is the person that started MartialTalk and FMA talk with Bob Hubbard.  

Having met Datu Hartman in person and having had the good fortune to be tossed about on his mat, he is a fantastic person.  He is an excellent teacher and developed some gifted instructors.  He is a very generous person with his time, knowledge, and instruction.  

The championships do a really nice job of spotlighting Modern Arnis along with traditional arts.  I personally not only find the post appropriate (as well as within MT guidelines), I also find myself wishing there were more accomplished students of Professor Presas out and about bringing this fabulous art to a wider audience.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 28, 2006)

Ric's a sore loser who thinks people care.
He was awarded a match at a stick fighting event. After review by the event organizers the championship was awarded to Hartman. Rics been going on a tear everywhere whining about it.  He's been offered a rematch, but isn't man enough to accept it. MT's best bet is to ban him as he's only here to troll.

Ric,
  We went through your tired rantings on FMAT. You won't find this crowd any more sympathetic.  You were offered a rematch. Show up there and prove your stuff or shut up already. No one here cares.  By the way Ric, the original post here is a month old. You might want to learn how to read dates and times on posts. The whole world isn't conspiring against you. You're not important enough yet. 
http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=819


----------



## Carol (Aug 28, 2006)

That's too bad.  I found working with Datu Hartman to be a very positive experience.

I hope to see you in October, Apollo.  Ever since coming back from the Meet and Greet I've had folks bugging me because they want to see me compete in....something.  So, I hope to come back in October with some family friends in tow.  They get to cheer me on, and I get someone to help with that stupidly long drive down 90.  I think it will be a great time!


----------



## Apollo (Aug 30, 2006)

The only person I see here trashing anyone Ric is you. 
Hartman may be a prima donna, but he's putting on the miles promoting the art. What are you doing? Other than whining I mean? 

Lets see here:
He's a 9th dan. How many of them are entering point fighting tournaments again? Don't see too many. He probably would have preferred to fight a higher caliber of opponent but there weren't enough adults to break that division up better. 

He's not married.

"So many have challenged him" Ok. Name them. Any "somebodies" in there, or are they all nobodies such as yourself.

You said "if your good your good not ok had a bad day". Maybe. But if you can consistantly beat someone it says much more than having a match handed to you by a center judge who ignores the corner refs. 

You left an open challenge. He accepted. Fight is this weekend. Will you be there? I doubt it as you won't have the win handed to you again. But, prove us all wrong fanboy. Show up, kick his *** and post your own pictures or video of it. Theres a small group of nobodies who will enjoy it. You claim you won, the event feels differently after reviewing the match. Big deal, suck it up and move on. Better yet, go fight him in a best of 10 series. Beat him repeatedly, and you'll prove without doubt your the better fighter. Beating him once is no big deal, anyone can have a good day. To be great, you have to do it consistantly. Can you do it? Or will you just log on to webboards and whine when you comeup short?

You got suspended from FMAT for being a disrespectful brat. Haven't posted since your suspension was lifted. Do you have anything to talk about other than whining about this issue? 

By the way Ric, read this, since you claim to care so much about the art: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27549
and stop pissing in this punch bowl.


----------



## James Miller (Aug 30, 2006)

ricthedic said:
			
		

> he said he would fight me again sure no problem live sticks no gear my venue neutral judges & refree but we dont need them it wont be but 1 or 2 hits from me!


Does this mean you are fighting this weekend? Also what is the need for judges if you are not going to use any protective gear?


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2006)

Mod Note:

Please, keep the discussion polite.  In addition, please keep the personal issues off the board.  If you have an issue with someone, feel free to use the ignore, email or pm features.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Aug 30, 2006)

Guys. This is only the martial arts. Maybe im not dedicated enough, but if you are doing all this to be a "somebody" well, thats just sad. You want to be a "somebody" join the peace corps., volunteer for Katrina help, be a fireman or run for public office. If you think people are somebodies or nobodies based on their rank or titles, or lack of them, and are willing to hurt another or get hurt yourself to prove you are a "somebody". Well. I just dont know what to say.


----------



## Morgan (Aug 31, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> You left an open challenge. He accepted. Fight is this weekend. Will you be there? I doubt it as you won't have the win handed to you again. But, prove us all wrong fanboy. Show up, kick his *** and post your own pictures or video of it. Theres a small group of nobodies who will enjoy it. You claim you won, the event feels differently after reviewing the match. Big deal, suck it up and move on. Better yet, go fight him in a best of 10 series. Beat him repeatedly, and you'll prove without doubt your the better fighter. Beating him once is no big deal, anyone can have a good day. To be great, you have to do it consistantly. Can you do it? Or will you just log on to webboards and whine when you comeup short?


 
Sorry folks but I've missed something.  Please fill me in via private e-mail.
Who's going to (supposedly) fight sans pads and head gear?  Where is this supposed match happening?  Is it open to the gneral public and how much?  

Morgan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 31, 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Sorry folks but I've missed something.  Please fill me in via private e-mail.
> Who's going to (supposedly) fight sans pads and head gear? Where is this supposed match happening? Is it open to the gneral public and how much?
> 
> Morgan




Morgan,

The discussion occured in another thread on a sister forum. The link to the thread is in post four (4) of this thread. 

I do not think they have agreed on where and when or rules or lack there of. One stated an open step up or shut up post. The other answered with I will be here at this place and you can be there as well as you were in the tournament that started the whole discussion, and there could be a rematch. 

The first one backed out because they had to get permissions from their instructor. 

Now I guess it is open post to step up but this time with no pads or padded weapons. Not sure if anyone has accepted this.


----------



## Morgan (Aug 31, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Morgan,
> 
> The discussion occured in another thread on a sister forum. The link to the thread is in post four (4) of this thread.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.  A lot of barking and growling.  I'll pass on this one if it ever comes to pass.

Morgan


----------



## James Miller (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got back from the NAFMA US team trials. 13 members of Horizon Martial Arts made the team. More to follow, must get sleep.


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

So, who won the rematch in this drama?


----------



## The Game (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like Hartman won.
http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=904
http://fmaforum.org/index.php?showtopic=950


----------

